# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Dalek (Caiba), telepresence robot, Japan

## Airicist

dalek-roborobo.blogspot.jp/p/history.html

----------


## Airicist

Caiba.net Telepresence Robot in Oculus Rift 

 Published on Oct 10, 2014




> Using Arduino, a small Windows PC, the user wears the Oculus Rift to see from both eyes of the telepresence robot, motors, battery life is about 3 hours, you see what it sees and it moves its head as you move your head and you move it around using a gamepad. The price may be about $500 (not sure if with or without the oculus rift type remote vision head-mounted display device)

----------


## Airicist

Caiba at passenger terminal Expo 2016

Published on Mar 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 30, 2016

----------

